# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Где можно скачать бхакти шастры в электронном виде??

## Ананга Мохан Гаура

уважаемые и всемилостивые вайшнави и вайшнавы! Поделитесь пож. Бхакти шастрами в текстовом формате! Будьте всегда счастливы!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Вот здесь http://www.bhaktivedanta.ru/ все можно скачать в текстовом формате.

----------


## Ананга Мохан Гаура

Ох спасибо Вам огромное наш уважаемый и дорогой Лакшмана Прана Прабху! Будьте всегда здоровы и счастливы!

----------


## AmalAtma_d

http://www.vaishnav.ru/content/biblioteka/

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

А что Вы вообще имеете в виду? Насколько мне известно, не существует единых утвержденных бхакти-шастр (так же как и бхакта-програм), это на местах решается предподавателями, что и как проводить.
Но какие-то материалы конечно есть, например тут http://vedaclub.com/index.php?name=news&cat=161

----------


## Ананга Мохан Гаура

Простите пож Амал Атма Прабху! Я не нашел по этой ссылке бхакти шастри! Помогите мне пож. дайте точную ссылку на страницу где выложена информация. Будьте счастливы!

----------


## Ананга Мохан Гаура

Спасибо Вам огромное!Будьте счастливы!

----------


## Атмика

Может быть здесь,как вариант  :smilies:  http://www.audioveda.ru/tag?id=105

----------


## Dakshayagya-hanta das

http://narod.ru/disk/61321934001.774...D1%8B.rar.html

----------


## Дмитрий_И

http://istinaved.ru/biblioteka.html

----------

